# Best Candy Bar?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

What do you think is the very best candy bar ever? 

As a kid I loved Baby Ruths, Butterfingers, and Snickers bars. But these days my teeth can't handle the nuts and caramel so well, it makes them ache. So now I'm reduced to sucking on Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, which are still tasty but sometimes I miss my crunchy, sticky old favorites. I also used to adore Peanutbutter Logs, those bite sized things that were white with dark stripes. Do they even make them anymore? I haven't had one in years.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Hard to beat a good old Hershey bar with almonds. Yum. I also love Snickers. And Milky Way. And Goldberg's Peanut Chews, but they're hard to find.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love Caramello.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to love Milky Ways and 3 Musketeer candy bars. When I was a kid I was fussy when it came to candy bars with nuts in them, so I rarely ate anything with a hit of nut. I don't eat a whole lot of candy bars these days though, once in a rare while I will.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Brem said:


> I used to love Milky Ways and 3 Musketeer candy bars. When I was a kid I was fussy when it came to candy bars with nuts in them, so I rarely ate anything with a hit of nut. I don't eat a whole lot of candy bars these days though, once in a rare while I will.


When my kids were little, they didn't like nuts (ewww - they're crunchy!), so I got all the Peanut M&M's and Snickers. Life was good.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Butterfingers,  Snickers, Paydays, Resse's Peanut Butter Cups. Fast Break and Baby Ruth's are my favorites.  

If I'm going to eat a candy bar it's usually a Butterfingers.  The others I only eat at Halloween as those little snack sized bars.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

The Marathon bar. It had a ruler on the side of the wrapper. But they don't make them anymore...


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

From the convenience store, my favourite is the Wunderbar (not sure if it's available in the US - it's made by Cadbury).  I do like to buy Watchamacallits in the US when I'm there.

My favourite "specialty" chocolate bar is anything from Green and Black Organic - current favourite is the one with the blue trimmed wrapper - milk chocolate with caramelized peanuts and sea salt (also not available in Canada, so I buy several when I go to the States), but I also like their Mayan one, which is kind of spicy.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


>


Describe please.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorite used to be Mars bars which the company no longer makes (darn them).  The closest to that taste are the Snickers with almonds.  A favorite when I can get to CVS is Charleston Chew which I put in the freezer then crack right through the paper with something heavy.  Delicious!  One of these days I'll order some Walnettos from that catalog
from New England (can't think of its name).  Anyhow I loved them when I was a kid


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Should we combine this thread with the *"Grilled Cheese Sandwich"* thread ?? So much more fun than that silly* "Pound-A-Week"* thread !!! Ha !


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bit-o-honey


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

sebat said:


> Describe please.


The center tastes like light crunchy spun honey. You bite into it and it crumbles easily, then melts into your mouth tasting like honey and chocolate. It is wonderful.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the Flake bar and it pretty much melts in your mouth..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Flake bar.......

Cecilia


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Or how about the baby ruth


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

ceciliagray said:


> I love the Flake bar and it pretty much melts in your mouth..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Flake bar.......
> 
> Cecilia


OMG. I had to go look that up. I think I have had one or something like it. I need to stay off this thread.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Crunchie!


















The description of the Violet Crumble fits the Crunchie fairly well too.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Would have to be a Chunky.....chocolate with raisins and peanuts.....too bad super hard to find but when I do I buy a few!

I also freeze Charleston Chews...for some reason the are better frozen


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Mmm, I love Butterfingers, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

Now I'm hungry. 

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I love just plain old dark chocolate:


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snickers and Heath Bars. Babe Ruth a close second.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Tim Tams!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Tam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite used to be Payday, but I think I must have OD'ed on them, because I don't buy them anymore, not for many years.

These days it's generally Butterfingers, KitKat, or Almond Joy, in that order.

Mike


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

YOU PEOPLE HATE ME!!!!

Srsly.

I didn't want candy until I poked my head in here. 

Now I'd do something kinky and potentially illegal for some chocolate and a few Red Vines.

You horrible, horrible people...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> You were probably thinking of The Vermont Country Store. Love it!
> 
> Years ago I used to enjoy Butterfingers and Heath Bars, but my teeth can't take them anymore. My favorites are currently Snickers (both peanut and almond) and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


Although Snickers have long been a favorite, I haven't had one in years. I had no idea they came with almonds. I will have to go down the candy isle nest time I am in the grocery store!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Twix, twix, more twix! I could live on that chocolate!


----------



## lalapurple (Jan 11, 2011)

Boost bars, and 2 aussie only bars, cherry ripe and violet crumble, its the right weather here for chocolate and the kindle
jen


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Canadian here... The very best candy bar (we call them 'chocolate bars') in the whole wide world is Coffee Crisp. I have my American husband addicted, and we overdose every time we go back to Canada.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Two spring to mind. 
Milky Way, but only the Midnight dark chocolate bar:
http://www.milkywaybar.com/products/#

And Rocky Road, found only on the west Coast (AFAIK):
http://www.annabelle-candy.com/index.php?pg=rockyroad


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> bit-o-honey


I love Bit-O-Honey! They're also hard to find, but Vermont Country Store has them.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

tsilver said:


> My favorite used to be Mars bars which the company no longer makes (darn them). The closest to that taste are the Snickers with almonds. A favorite when I can get to CVS is Charleston Chew which I put in the freezer then crack right through the paper with something heavy. Delicious! One of these days I'll order some Walnettos from that catalog
> from New England (can't think of its name). Anyhow I loved them when I was a kid


*tsilver*, you need to come to Canada, where there are Mars bars in every store - big ones, little ones, with nuts and without!


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Visions of Dove chocolate bars are dancing in my head.  And now of course I'm tempted to get one.  I thought I was doing so well darn temptations.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

candyisdandy said:


> *tsilver*, you need to come to Canada, where there are Mars bars in every store - big ones, little ones, with nuts and without!


Candyisdandy: I wonder if the Canadian Mars bars are the same as the one they used to sell here. When I was in Germany last year I was thrilled to see Mars bars and disappointed because they were not the same at all. 
Yes, it's the Vermont Country Store I was trying to think of. One of these days I'll put in a candy order for walnettos which I think are made with black walnuts.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Almond Joy....coconut, chocolate and almonds....yum


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorite was the Schraft's wintergreen patty.  Much better that Peppermint and it was pink inside.  I haven't had one in years, actually I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Heath Bar


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Two spring to mind.
> Milky Way, but only the Midnight dark chocolate bar:
> http://www.milkywaybar.com/products/#
> 
> ...


Rocky roads would have been my number two fav. We have them here in tx too.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

scl said:


> My favorite was the Schraft's wintergreen patty. Much better that Peppermint and it was pink inside. I haven't had one in years, actually I haven't seen one in years.


Scl: Maybe the Vermont Country Store can get the pink mints that you like. I think you can make requests and they try to locate the products.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Milkyway Midnight - Love, love, love it.  Enough to break my diet when I run across it in the store.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Mmm, tie between Hersheys with almonds, Heath bars and Snickers. Yum.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> The center tastes like light crunchy spun honey. You bite into it and it crumbles easily, then melts into your mouth tasting like honey and chocolate. It is wonderful.


That's what I thought it looked like. I love, love, love, honeycomb! Didn't know there was a candy bar. Probably didn't really need to know that! 

Recipe for chocolate dipped honeycomb...
http://candy.about.com/od/sugarcandy/r/honeycomb.htm


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

tsilver said:


> Candyisdandy: I wonder if the Canadian Mars bars are the same as the one they used to sell here. When I was in Germany last year I was thrilled to see Mars bars and disappointed because they were not the same at all.
> Yes, it's the Vermont Country Store I was trying to think of. One of these days I'll put in a candy order for walnettos which I think are made with black walnuts.


*tsilver*, I don't know if the Canadian one is similar to the one you used to like, but it comes in a black wrapper and the chocolate bar itself consists of nougat and caramel encased in chocolate. This is my uncle's favourite chocolate bar, and I make Mars Bar brownies for him sometimes (I chop up Mars Bars and scatter them all over the brownie batter before baking - they are delicious).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Ritter Bars from Germany. They come in lots of different flavors and I like all of the ones I have tried.

http://www.germandeli.com/rittersport.html

You can find them here in the US although the variety is somewhat limited. I'll be in Germany in 3 weeks and you can be sure that I'll be stocking up to bring some home.

I also like Lindt bars from Switzerland, particularly the truffle style (chocolate in little squares with a filling). They have coconut truffle Lindts in Switzerland that are sold only in the summer (and I've never seen them here in the US) so again, on my upcoming trip, I'll be stocking up.

I'm not so fond of American chocolate anymore. It tastes waxy to me.

L


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

Reese's! 

So good!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

$100,000 Bar


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Fazer Sininen (Fazer blue) from Finland. I could eat those forever and be happy.

For really high-end stuff, Amano Artisan Chocolates is amazing. They've won all kinds of awards, and are the only company west of the Mississippi that actually makes chocolate from the BEAN (most companies use chocolate already made and then modify it for the Twix or whatever). 

But for everyday eating, I often turn to Guittard's silver bag of jumbo milk chocolate chips. Nom nom nom.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't had a candy bar in years, but at the grocery store checkout this morning I grabbed two King-Sized Heath Bars and added 'em to my loot!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

No one has mentioned Mary Janes.  Although I like Bit-O-Honey, I think I like Mary Janes just a little more.  I'll have to go hunting.  I also love coffee candy and I'm surprised no one mentioned it.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

A couple of my favorites have been Whatchamacallit, 5th Avenue, and Charleston Chews.  And, when I could find them, I was heavily addicted to Nutrageous bars.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh...and someone should invent a Mango candy bar. (Someone in the world must've already done it.)


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

This is such a terrible, terrible thread! Why? Why are you doing this to me!?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I like those Italian chocolate and coconut balls wrapped in gold paper (12 to a box) that I buy at the local grocery story.
Can't remember the exact name.  I think Ferraro is the first name.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  One time I accidentally left one in a hot car, and when I got back it was a puddle in a cup.  But it was delicious.  Since then, I like to heat them in the microwave.

Nutrageous are good too.  A nice mixture of salt and sweet.

Mounds
$100,000
Mini Hershey's Goodbar.  Never bought a full-size bar, but those mini ones are delicious.
And an old one they don't make anymore:  Chocolite


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Milkyway Midnight


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I like those Italian chocolate and coconut balls wrapped in gold paper (12 to a box) that I buy at the local grocery story.
> Can't remember the exact name. I think Ferraro is the first name.


Ferrero Raffaello and Ferrero Garden (Coconut) are varieties with coconut, and Ferrero Rocher has hazelnuts. There are several other types as well.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

My favorite as a kid was the Zero by Hershey:  combination of caramel, peanut and almond nougat covered with delicious white fudge.  Now I'd probably have to go with Reese's Peanut Butter Cup, either version - milk or dark chocolate.  What I usually eat (not quite my favorite but good enough) is 3 Musketeers snack size.

Did you know there's a website called candydirect.com?


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Hershey’s Cookies ‘n’ Cream


----------



## Jason Kristopher (Jun 1, 2011)

3 Musketeers.

How is this even a question?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Almond Joy, food of the gods.

Meb


----------



## The Fussy Librarian (May 3, 2011)

For me, the Clark bar, hands down. I grew up in Pittsburgh, where it was born. Now I live in Iowa and there's only one grocery store in town that stocks them. 

I once had my parents ship me a box of 'em. It was heaven.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll go with snickers, although kitkat and reeses are pretty up there too.  Something about peanut butter and chocolate together just transcends all boundaries barring the ordinary from the extraordinary.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Mounds


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

tsilver said:


> My favorite used to be Mars bars which the company no longer makes (darn them). The closest to that taste are the Snickers with almonds. A favorite when I can get to CVS is Charleston Chew which I put in the freezer then crack right through the paper with something heavy. Delicious! One of these days I'll order some Walnettos from that catalog
> from New England (can't think of its name). Anyhow I loved them when I was a kid


Check at Wal-Mart. I just bought some Mars bars from one in the Atlanta area. (They only come in a 6-pack on the candy aisle, not by the registers.) They're the same ones that were available in the U.S. until recently & have beige wrappers with red writing. I've heard that the company is testing them at Wal-Mart to see if it's worth bringing them back full-scale. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to enjoy a Mars bar.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

kindlenewbie said:


> Check at Wal-Mart. I just bought some Mars bars from one in the Atlanta area. (They only come in a 6-pack on the candy aisle, not by the registers.) They're the same ones that were available in the U.S. until recently & have beige wrappers with red writing. I've heard that the company is testing them at Wal-Mart to see if it's worth bringing them back full-scale. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to enjoy a Mars bar.


God bless you Kindlenewbie. I'll check with Wal-Mart today.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindlenewbie:  I had no luck with the online sites.  There's more than one Wal-mart in Atlanta.  Which one did you go to? Maybe they haven't put the information on their web pages yet.  Do you have a phone number or address of the particular store where you bought the mars bar?
Terry


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Candyfavor.com states that 

  "The Snickers Almond Bar is the replacement for the classic Mars Bar which was discontinued in 2002.  
    Although the Mars Bar is not available in the United States, the Snicker Almond Bar has the identical taste."


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great.
I've got this thread, an internet connection, and a platinum credit card sitting here...


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Flakes...ripples...yum.

On my first trip to the States(Florida) I saw for the first time a Baby Ruth. I remembered them from The Goonies, you see. So I bought one and kept it with me for the whole two months I was in Fla. so I could take it home! I finally ate it. My buddies thought I was bonkers, carting round a chocolate bar while they were fascinated by Daytona Beach's Spring Break. Ah well.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> I second the Reese's peanut butter cups.
> 
> But there was a candy bar called the wig-wam. Remember that? This caramel lattice covered in chocolate. Messy as hell but sooooooo good.


I think the bar you're talking about was called the Wig Wag. Is this it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curly_Wurly

I used to love these when I was a kid, and actually lost a tooth on one once; my tooth was loose, and while eating the Wig Wag, it pulled it right out.

Good news for me a few years ago when I discovered that they still make them, although they are now called Curly Wurly and I believe are made in the UK. I bought one recently at a local "British Treats" shop when my son had a loose tooth - his didn't come out though!


----------



## William F (Jul 31, 2011)

Pearsons salted nut roll.  It's pure delicious evil wrapped in peanuts.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> Yes! That's it! And the new (well, to me anyway) looks pretty much like it. They're not here in Canada though.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


*Bleekness*, yes the Curly Wurly is in Canada! I buy it here at our local shop that carries British products, but have seen it at candy stores too, i.e. Sugar Mountain in Toronto.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelvecion said:


> On my first trip to the States(Florida) I saw for the first time a Baby Ruth. I remembered them from The Goonies, you see.


Don't remember them in The Goonies, but there is this memorable appearance of a Baby Ruth in Caddyshack:









"It's no big deal."


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm from the UK and I guess from ours, it would have to be a Daim bar. Do you get those over there? Nutty, crunchy and covered in milk or dark chocolate. There're about 4x2inches and come in a mini version also; in bag which you could easily eat in no time. Delicious.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think my all time favorite was the Kit Kat and when they came out with the Giant Kit Kat I was in heaven.  My dad worked for 30 years for M&M Mars and I spent a summer working there.  Loved Snickers, but the best bar fresh off the line was the American Mars bar.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am a lifelong fan of Snickers! But in the last few years I would rather have a HUGE Symphony bar with toffee chips... and sometimes even a Skor or Heath bar!!! In fact... I gotta go to HEB to grab ALL of the above now... BYE!


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like almost all milk chocolate candy bars but my fav has to be Hershey's symphony bar with the toffee and almond chips....though I hate nuts and wish they would make one with just the toffee chips. Sometimes I will buy just the plain chocolate one and slightly melt it in the microwave..sooo good!
Another favorite is the chocolate meltaway easter egg from Sarris candies. The outside is a "hard" milk chocolate and the inside is a very soft milk chocolate that literally melts in your mouth.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Hershey's Extra Dark Chocolate with blueberries, cranberries and almonds

KitKats


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> (Perks up!) Really? Hmmm. I'll have to take a look around town here.... Thanks for the tip!


You are most welcome  - hope you find one!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

They do still make the peanut butter logs...I find them at Walgreens...also, I think a chico-stick is softer for your teeth.

How about a Mounds bar...that's soft!

I could list my favs, but the list would go on forever (and since I've been off all sugar for years, it would be painful and sad for me! LOL)


----------

